# Eisberg 240l CPU + GPU



## keshy2 (11. August 2013)

Hallo

Ich wollte euch mein PC zeigen mit der Eisberg 240l 

sie ist richtig gut was die Kühlung und Durchfluss angeht 

am Anfang war sie richtig laut die pumpe aber nach paar Woche in 9/7 std ist sie echt leise geworden  bei eine Umdrehung von 33%

denn Radiator habe ich an der seite meinen Cooler Master HAF X angebracht 

wenn ihr was habt was ich vllt noch machen soll .. dann sagt es mir 



Prozessor I5-2500k
Mainboard MSI P67A-GD53 (B3)
Arbeitsspeicher 16 GB G.Skill
Festplatte(n) SSD120 GB + 1TB+500GB WD
Grafikkarte ASUS GTX 670
Netzteil be quiet 550 Watt
Gehäuse Cooler Master HAF X
Betriebssystem Windows 7 x64

mfg


----------



## extrafighter (11. August 2013)

Da ich momentan  nur mit dem Handy das Forum besuchen kann sehe ich nicht ob du eine Signatur hast. Deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, was für ein Sys du kühlst und welche Temps du unter Last hast.


----------



## keshy2 (11. August 2013)

@ extrafighter

Sry  ... hab jetzt alles fertig 

Unter BT3 habe ich nicht mehr als 44-46 grad


----------



## extrafighter (11. August 2013)

Ich denke wir haben uns falsch verstanden. Ich würde gerne wissen welche Cpu, Graka unso.


----------



## keshy2 (11. August 2013)

so aber jetzt


----------



## extrafighter (11. August 2013)

Ah danke. 

Sehe ich das richtig du kühlst alles mit einem 240er Radi? Und wie ist eigentlich die Lautstärke so?


----------



## keshy2 (11. August 2013)

@ extrafighter

ja ist richtig

die Lüfter sind auf 25% und die Pumpe nur auf 33%


----------



## eRaTitan (11. August 2013)

Sieht ja nicht Schlecht aus 

Sieht so das "Standart" Kühlwasser aus, oder hast du jenes getauscht?


----------



## extrafighter (11. August 2013)

Ja sieht echt nicht schlecht aus. Ich wollte nur noch mal die Details wissen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass die so leistungsfähig ist.


----------



## keshy2 (11. August 2013)

@Deadfreak555

nee habe was anderes genommen (AT-Protect-UV red)

ja die Kühlung ist gut

danke danke


----------



## eRaTitan (12. August 2013)

Sieht Super aus


----------

